# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  One night in Dallas....

## GramChop

what to do?  where to eat?

hubby, two of his employees and i will be in dallas on monday, september 21 and have just enough time to enjoy a great meal and daudle around a bit.  any suggestions are appreciated!

for the record, i've been eyeballing charlie palmer's restaurant if that gives you any indication of what type of dining we're looking for! 

-merci!!!

----------


## rivertrash

We had dinner at Charlie Palmer's the night of January 1 before flying out to St. Barth the next morning.  It was excellent.  Food, service and atmosphere were all good.  (And you will be in the Joule Hotel, where one of Pac-Man Jones' melt-downs occurred!)

My favorite in Dallas right now is Fearings.  It's in the Ritz Carlton.  Dean Fearing, who was at the restaurant at Mansion on Turtle Creek for years, has made his new restaurant a place where you can go dressed any way you want and they will seat you in a room where you will be comfortable, whether you are attired in jeans or a tux. www.fearingsrestaurant.com

Also take a look at Bijoux, Lola the Restaurant and Aurora.  Of course, if you want a steak there are several places that can accomodate you.  Send me a PM if you want more info.

----------


## GramChop

great options, dick!  merci beaucoup!  i'll let you know what we decided on and a review!

----------


## GramChop

OMG, dick....fearings is OUTSTANDING!  i had to post this snippet prior to falling into bed with the most delicious full tummy.  picture this:  antelope, foie gras, lamb, buffalo tenderloin, chicken fried lobster...yes, that's what i said: chicken fried lobster!  coconut lobster bisque, oh my!  i can't even think well enough to post our desserts....i'll do that tomorrow!!!

if you ever find yourself in dallas and are in need of a great dining experience, go directly to fearings restaurant in the ritz carlton on mckinney blvd!!  dean fearing, the owner/manager/chef, is such a nice guy.  i mentioned how fabulous the coconut lobster bisque was and within minutes i had another small bowl in front of me!

again, dick....thanks for bringing this 5 star dining establishment to my attention....i owe you one!

----------


## rivertrash

Glad you liked it.  Cecie and her daughter had dinner last night at Bijoux but I haven't gotten a report.  Hope it's as good as yours. 

Which room were you seated in?

----------


## MIke R

chicken fried lobster???..*shakin my head *

you southerners are a strange bunch....LOL

did it come with white gravy and biscuits??

----------


## andynap

I assume it was a chicken lobster- 1 1/4 lbs.

----------


## GramChop

we were seated in "dean's kitchen" which was really cool as it was right in the kitchen.  almost like dining at a chef's table.  we were able to interact with the kitchen staff as well as chef fearing.  we saw the other rooms as we entered and exited.  this is a fine, fine establishment and an extremely cool concept.  like you said, one can dine on the same food whether you're dressed in jeans or a tuxedo! 

eric brought two of his employees to dallas for a meeting and they were blown away by the dinner.  he scored big points!! 

mikeR.....don't knock it 'til you try it.....that's all i'm gonna say!!!

----------


## MIke R

I actually wouldnt mind trying it...

I've done lobster fritters...and I every now and then I do a lobster puff, which is like lobster tempura, and than I make a ginger chili dipping sauce for them...

but at this point in time I am so sick of them I don't want to see another lobster for a while

----------


## JEK

GC,
Next trip to the D I'm going to try Dean's place. We had many a memorable meal at the Mansion on Turtle Creek, but we haven't been to the new place. Looking at his menu I see he chicken fries a lamp chop too :)

http://www.fearingsrestaurant.com/menu.aspx?id=3

----------


## amyb

Personally, I never met a lobster dish I did not like. This meal sounds incredible and more than just edible-"to die" I would think fits.  Dick, aka Rivertrash,  is a really good dining source. 

Now we have two additional reasons to go to Dallas-to see that new stadium and to try Chef Fearings victuals.

----------


## MIke R

menu looks interesting..sort of like foo foo meets comfort food...chicken fried lamb chop does look good

----------


## JEK

He put this soup on the map -- what a great taste!

Deans Tortilla Soup
with South of the Border Flavorings

----------


## MIke R

I've eaten at the Mansion at Turtle Creek, and it was excellent....but that was in the 80's

----------


## GramChop

the guy's a creative, texas-food, genius!  there were four of us at the table; we all agreed ahead of time that we would each order something different, eat a little and pass our plates to the left.  this way everyone got to sample a little of everybody's dish.  chef saw us doing this and brought out little bites of what we didn't order for us to sample.  i'm telling you, the experience was outstanding!  i've never written a thank you note to a restaurant before, but i dropped a little card to chef fearing in the mail today!

i didn't even touch on dessert or the wine!....we had the blueberry crisp with a side of little fried lemon pies, the malted milk ball cake with a coke float on the side, the strawberry shortcake and another plate of something chocolate...i forget what it was.  they were all delicious, but the fried lemon pies won my taste buds!

we drank a bottle of bubbles, a tattinger, i believe, to start.  we were celebrating the last day of summer and earth, wind and fire's song, "september" (you know ...."do you remember the 21st night of september...").  we had a delille cellars doyenne (syrah) and it was a perfect match with all our dishes!

----------


## KevinS

This topic isn't nearly as kinky as I was hoping it would be based on the title, but I do know where I'm going to have dinner the next time I'm in Dallas!  Thanks Lambchop!

----------


## GramChop

well, kev, if you want me to go into detail about what happened AFTER dinner, meet me in the PT room!!!    :cool:   :cool:

----------


## rivertrash

The chicken-fried lamb chop is not bad, but it's the least-good entree I have had there.  He pounds the chop flat to about 1/4 inch thick and chicken fries it.  I thought it was a little dry.  The pork tenderloin served with caramelized cauliflower on mac and cheese is wonderful!  Even when I don't order it, I get a side of the mac and cheese.  Glad you liked it, Missy!

----------


## phil62

Kevin, I  told Phil that very same thing. When we do Dallas, Fearings will be a highlight.Amy

----------

